# )))) MAS FOTITOS DE TRUJILLO ((((



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

jeje yo tamb toamre fotos a mi zona  coming soon!!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

estan chvres las fotos, se nota q hay un poco mas de verdor en la ciudad


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

cheveres tomas habrá q conocer trujillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pUCHA ES EL SEGUNDO POST QUE TE VEO CLAUDIA, Q BUENO QUE HAS REGRESADO!!!


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

*ESTA REBRAVAZAAAAAAAAAAA...............*

QUE RIK LA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO me gustaron la fotos ahhh! ESTUVIERON BRAVAZAS! ojala que ya empiezen a crecer verticalmente y hagan complejos deportivos y parques inmensos sería bravote ahhhhh.................... una opinion nosé! ustedes que dirán, CREO QUE EN TRUJILLOS DEBERIAN CONSTRUIR EDIFICIOS ALTOS COMO LOS DE MI VIVIENDA ACÁ EN LIMA de 15 - 18 pisos. claro que en Lima deberian hacerlas pero de 30 - 40 pisos PERO SE VERIA CHEVERE TRUJILLOS CON EDIFICIOS ASI asi el consejo capitalino tendria mayores ingresos para mantener muy bien la ciudad!............ UNA OPINION OJOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!.................................


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Bueno, comenzando con un poco màs de altura en trujillo, es precisamente en esta Urbanizaciòn que se va a construir 2 pequeños edificios de 10 pisos cada uno, serà juntos como 2 pequeñas torres.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

para cuando crees que algunos de los proyectos de edificios se terminen?Estan cerca a los edificios que ya existen en Trujillo,como el Servat?Asi se empieza un mini skyline.Si yo fuera el alcalde de Trujillo ,haria que pinten el Servat,el color es feo y el edificio de podria ver mucho mejor,ademas no es tan caro pintar un edificio en Peru.Si fuera aca en Miami,entiendo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

SEGUN DIJERON EN EL FORO, 2 EDIFICIOS DE MAS DE 10 PISOS YA SE ESTAN CONSTRUYENDO EN TRUJILLO.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

donde estan esos edificios?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

uno en primavera y el otro en la av. husares, asi dijeron.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Este edificio de Sedalib...¿Donde queda?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

^^ en la ruta a la carretera industrial, por los sapitos, urb rinconada, por el cerro pesqueda


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

perupd said:


> Este edificio de Sedalib...¿Donde queda?


Tiene como un aire ala fachada del estadio mansiche.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

^^ el disenho pertenece al mismo arquitecto Marco Arroyo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

MAS DE TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

hola Libidito, una pregunta:

¿Qué playa es esta, y q restaurante es?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

JUANCHO said:


> Trujillo está que pide a gritos que construyan edificios altos.


Antes que edificios altos, para que digan que esta moderna, Trujillo necesita un sistema de transporte integrado, bypasses y muy utopicamente pensando un metro XD (otras ciudades, e incluso otras mas pequeñas lo tienen, es utopico, pero creo que en un largo plazo se podria pensar), para que realmente sea desarrollada, luego, si quieren, que construyan edificios, pero no en el centro historico porque lo arruinarian.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

libidito said:


> MAS DE TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Q linda foto la 3ra.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Algo que le falta a Trujillo es que se cuiden bien las areas verdes como en Lima...hay plazas que las veo sin cesped, con muros pintados...creo que el Municipio debería encargarse de velar por el ornato de la ciudad. La Plazuela del Recreo podría estar mucho mejor.

Es mi humilde opinion.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

a mi humilde parecer, Lima es menos verde que Trujillo, a nivel metropolitano


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> hola Libidito, una pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué playa es esta, y q restaurante es?


La verdad no se k restaurante es, pero keda en Huanchaco.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

libidito said:


> La verdad no se k restaurante es, pero keda en Huanchaco.



creo q es el big ben.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

DOS FOTOS MAS¡¡¡¡


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

creo que es Los Herrajes de Huanchaco


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

falta muchisimo verdor en Huanchaco.Se verian bien unas palmeras.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Mil veces prefiero Las Delicias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> a mi humilde parecer, Lima es menos verde que Trujillo, a nivel metropolitano


Pero la mayor parte de las areas verdes se cuidan bien.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Muy bien se ve Trujillo tiene muchas areas verdes, loq le hace falta a Lima


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

El restaurante es el big ben.


----------

